# PCI Sata Adapter + Sata Drive Advice.



## Scott274 (Oct 6, 2008)

My motherboard is Gigabyte 81845GVM-RZ with P4 processor has only IDE slots for hard drives.

Recently my original 4 year old Samsung IDE drive has been giving me problems and I wanted to buy a new hard disk. But here I am not sure weather I should go for an IDE drive or go for a PCI Sata Adapter + Sata hard drive.

A hard drive usually lasts for 10-15 years, first as primary master drive when it is new and as a storage slave drive once it gets older. Plus IDE motherboards are slowly getting outdated. Is all this true??

Anybody has experience using this PCI Sata Adapter. I have some questions regarding it..
1. Will it be compatible with my motherboard & other system and will any Sata drive plugged in it work as normally as my IDE drive.
2. This PCI Sata Adapter will go in the PCI slot besides where my LAN card is, isn't it?
3. What is the durability of nowadays PCI Sata Adapters. Are they as reliable as hard drives if not more.
4. Can somebody explain the procedure from how to install the adapter + hard drive inside the cabinet to partitioning the drive.

Any more advice from your experience on this would be nice too


----------



## Scott274 (Oct 8, 2008)

ax3 said:


> hope this helps >>
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97578
> 
> *www.chotocheeta.com/2007/08/29/ins...-as-master-slave-configuration-using-jumpers/



Thanks for the reply Ax  About the first link, I didn't quite understand the discussion bhai. You guys were talking about some "external sata drive-USB-power adapter" ?? 
My old hard drive (going bad and still using) is 80GB samsung IDE harddisk (almost full). On advice, I was thinking of buying a Sata drive and something called PCI Sata Adapter which is said to be like a normal PCI card but with Sata ports (L-shaped). This is because my 4 year old motherboard (Gigabyte 81845GVM-RZ) doesn't have any Sata ports but only ports for IDE drives.
My  questions were about this "PCI Sata Adapter + Sata Drive" and needed advice on it.

About the second link, if I just buy an IDE drive it will be definitely useful although I didn't quite understand about those jumper settings and diagram once I have connected all the wires. Are they actually button I can push as suggested by the diagram to set as master or slave drive or am I getting this completely wrong?

And if I go for that PCI adapter + sata harddisk, how will I go about installing them up in my cabinet and setting up the new Sata drive to be master and my old samsung IDE drive to be slave.

Ps: Can some moderator please move this thread in the "Hardware Troubleshooting" section. It probably belongs and will get more advice/help  there.


----------



## TechPrince (Nov 26, 2008)

See the reply in lamingtonroad.co.cc community.


----------

